# What a mesh !!



## skiprat (Dec 20, 2017)

Last one of the year probably....stainless steel and brass with stainless mesh windows.  I quite like it. 

Couldn't resist the snowman....:biggrin:

Hope you like it too.:wink:


----------



## Bikerdad (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Curly (Dec 20, 2017)

Ho! Ho! Ho! That is neat. Reminds me a little of a filler screen in a hydraulic tank.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 20, 2017)

Another MESH-morizing pen from Skippy.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 20, 2017)

:hypnotized: :hypnotized: :hypnotized:


Wow! すごいいいいい！

本当にすごい！


----------



## moke (Dec 20, 2017)

Another great pen Skip!  Do you treat the brass with something?


----------



## RKB (Dec 20, 2017)

Hats off to you...your work is INSPIRING.  

Rod


----------



## leehljp (Dec 20, 2017)

RKB said:


> Hats off to you...your work is INSPIRING.
> 
> Rod



NO, It's depressing . . . to me! I can never attain that!  

:good:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 20, 2017)

Mike, nothing on the brass. I kinda like it as it yellows though.

Hank, this is a family site.....no swearing....even in Japanese!!:biggrin:

It has a two start 10mm x 0.75mm threads from an old group buy of Tapco T&Ds

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 20, 2017)

OMG!  Too cool Steven!


----------



## BeeAMaker (Dec 20, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## gtriever (Dec 20, 2017)

For Sale... all my pen making equipment. (j/k)

WOW!!!  That is one great work!


----------



## mark james (Dec 20, 2017)

That is way cool!  I love the mesh windows and the alternating lattice.


----------



## PenPal (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi Steven I was musing as I dwelt in the pics of your incredible creation. Details such as the magic brass rings on the top ,tip and the cap top then the tip itself conjured up dream touches to an already controversial creation.

I rave on to any one prepared to listen showing my 1/2 inch spanner pen and Wilmas pen to show your infinite skills.

Thank you indeed for being one of my penturning heroes mate.

So much attention to detailed perfection from one person demands recognition on this forum.

Proud to call you my friend.

Kind regards Peter and Wilma.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 20, 2017)

As always, impressive!


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 20, 2017)

You never cease to amaze!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 20, 2017)

Peter, that is high praise indeed sir.!! Thank you.

However, I think everyone knows that if it wasn't for the inspirational craftsmanship passed from your generation to mine, then things would be pretty boring. But if I can perhaps pass on a little to the next generation, then both of us have done well. :biggrin:

Just remember that you were creating kitless hexagonal pens and even using re-bar as blanks when I was still thinking I was going to get rich by selling '24k Slimlines'..:biggrin:


Thanks again for all the kind comments guys. Always appreciated.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 20, 2017)

Love it Skip. Happy new year


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 20, 2017)

This pen is further testament as to why your name came to mind the other day. It was asked in a Facebook group which pen makers you aspire to be like when you grow up. Pens like this, and your 9/11 set, made me immediately think "SKIPRAT!!!!"

Well done!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 20, 2017)

Amazing pen. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 20, 2017)

This awesome creation does not surprise me in the least, coming from your shop.                Thanks for showing me how much I have to learn.  Seriously,  A beautiful work of art!


----------



## stuckinohio (Dec 20, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## Penultimate (Dec 20, 2017)

Beautiful. Your creativity is amazing. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Dec 20, 2017)

What a clever idea !! . And executed to perfection !! . Congratulations, Skip !!!!


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 20, 2017)

Seems kind of redundant to echo all the praise you've gotten, but each comment is well deserved.


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 20, 2017)

Another amazing creation! I always look forward to seeing the things that come out of your shop. Fantastic work!


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 21, 2017)

*Not Bad*

Hey Skippy
How ya gonna explain the missing soup strainer to your  wife ???  :biggrin:
How do you keep the ink from leaking out ???  :biggrin:

Love it !!!!!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks again:biggrin:I
Just as well this will probably be the last of the year as i doubt my head could get through the shop door. :biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Dec 21, 2017)

Skippy it really is a front page pen. When it is, then you can get a bigger shop door.


----------



## Bryguy (Dec 21, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 21, 2017)

When's the next PITH? :wink:


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Hubert H (Dec 22, 2017)

As usual - I don't have good enough words to respond - but - thanks for showing.


----------



## wizard (Dec 22, 2017)

Steven, 
Your creations have always been a source of inspiration for me..and this beautiful piece is no exception. You never cease to amaze !!!


----------



## OZturner (Dec 23, 2017)

Absolutely Stunning Pen Steven.
Such Finesse and Attention to the Aesthetics, and Minute Details in the Design, Construction, and Finishes.
Superb Profile and Proportion,
Expert Selection of Complimenting Materials.
Master Craftsmanship Through Out.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## OLIVE WOOD (Dec 24, 2017)

That’s a pretty cool looking pen


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Dec 24, 2017)

Awesome Snowman...and the pens pretty nice too!  ;o)


----------



## jeff (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for a great front page pen, snowman :biggrin:


----------



## gtriever (Dec 28, 2017)

Congrats on the Front Page!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 28, 2017)

WOW....many thanks Jeff. :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 28, 2017)

Congratulations Steven! Good choice Jeff! Did it take you long to decide which photo to post on the front page? :biggrin:


----------



## LouCee (Dec 28, 2017)

Congratulations on the front page! That's another very cool creation!


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 28, 2017)

Congrats on the front page! That's a good spot for it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey Skip your famous again. Congrats on the front page. Job well done as always. Last pen we see of the year and first we see of the New Year. Very fitting. This should be inspiration for us all as we head into the New Year. Strive to step our game up and get away from the humdrum normal pens. Like to see some more creativity here . We need more leaders like you Skip. We lost many of the creative minds that use to visit here but we need to start a new batch. Make this site a place to view the best of the best again. Be our leader Skip. Well deserved honor buddy, Front Page!!!


----------



## jeff (Dec 28, 2017)

Dalecamino said:


> Congratulations Steven! Good choice Jeff! Did it take you long to decide which photo to post on the front page? :biggrin:



Nope. I just picked the first one with a snowman. :biggrin:

Seriously, that one went on my list when I saw it posted.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 28, 2017)

Ok, that is seriously bad a$$.


----------



## mark james (Dec 28, 2017)

A perfect work of art to guide us into a new year!  bridging 2017 and 2018; well done.  Oh, Da.n nice pen...


----------



## leehljp (Dec 28, 2017)

Congratulations Skip! Your snowman won front page! :biggrin:


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Dec 29, 2017)

That is magnificent - congratulations on the work and the recognition.
Tell me - how heavy it the pen?  (I always thinking about how a pen will carry in my pocket.  I'd be afraid to walk near the water carrying this one...I'm not a very big guy.  Fall in and sink right to the bottom!)  I am guessing that it is a lot lighter than it appears?  Really sharp looking pen - the negative spaces throughout the barrel really set this apart.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2017)

Greg, it is surprisingly light. Capped is 53g and uncapped is only 33g. 
....so...if you were unfortunate enough to fall in a pool with this in your shirt pocket, then the heavy soaking wet shirt would more likely contribute to your demise than the pen...:wink::biggrin:

Thanks again for the comments and thanks again for the Prime Cover shot. :biggrin:


----------



## Paul hd (Dec 29, 2017)

Amazing work.


----------



## Anglesachse (Dec 29, 2017)

That’s a stunning pen, well done Skip


----------



## magpens (Dec 31, 2017)

*FRONT PAGE !!*

Congratulations on the FRONT PAGE, Skip !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Woodster Will (Dec 31, 2017)

Nice pen.

Tell me more about the “Nut” with the three threads in it?!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi Will, you can see more about that special nut here. :biggrin:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/nutty-pen-prop-134891/

Happy New Year all....it's less than two hours away here now but I'm in bed already...not feeling great :frown:


----------



## Woodster Will (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks for that. Happy New Year, hope you feel better soon Skiprat.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 4, 2018)

Woodster Will said:


> Nice pen.
> 
> Tell me more about the “Nut” with the three threads in it?!



That's something I was really interested in as well.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Jan 4, 2018)

never mind lol


----------



## skiprat (Jan 5, 2018)

BeeAMaker said:


> never mind lol



Apologies if I missed something.  I went back and checked I didn't miss a question. If I have missed something, please tell me.:wink:


----------



## BeeAMaker (Jan 5, 2018)

skiprat said:


> BeeAMaker said:
> 
> 
> > never mind lol
> ...



No, I posted the same link to your nutty pen prop, not realizing you posted it above. It seems we can't delete our post so I just changed it to Never mind. lol Maybe I just missed the delete button.

That's an awesome pen, something I want to do when I can afford a decent metal lathe.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 5, 2018)

79 likes Skip. A hollywood star. I couldn't put 3 pens together and get that many likes.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 5, 2018)

John, that is bollocks...one of the best pens on this site ever, has about the same 'likes' AND is a full star rated AND has well over 3.5k views....and if the pics were hosted on this site instead of photostuffit...then it would still visible then it would have many many more.......ring any bells? It was so cool in fact, that I tried to copy it..:wink:

Think Ying and Yang.....:wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 5, 2018)

skiprat said:


> John, that is bollocks...one of the best pens on this site ever, has about the same 'likes' AND is a full star rated AND has well over 3.5k views....and if the pics were hosted on this site instead of photostuffit...then it would still visible then it would have many many more.......ring any bells? It was so cool in fact, that I tried to copy it..:wink:
> 
> Think Ying and Yang.....:wink:



I make mine disappear so they do not get mixed up with yours I took care of the rating thing for you


----------

